# Record Blue Cat Soon to be a BPS



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm looking forward to checking the new record blue catfish in the tanks at Bass Pro Shop in Arundel Mills Mall. 

Here's the link: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/dnrnews/pressrelease2008/032608.html

Oh yeah...what a beast of a fish!! :fishing:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I saw the poster when at BPS 2 weeks ago. Thats one big catfish.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Umm...think they're gonna need a bigger tank*

Kudos to the quick-thinking angler that decided to preserve his record-besting quarry for prosperity…with the largest large-mouth and a leviathan-sized cat fining around their aquarium at BPS, i wish there was some “system” to put on proud display a sampling of our region’s most prolific fisheries…wish i could have seen, in the flesh, that scale-bending striper hauled in this past season…


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fyremanjef said:


> I saw the poster when at BPS 2 weeks ago. Thats one big catfish.



Did you happen to notice when the beast is going to be in the tank and available for public to see?


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

i think it may be there now. good question, maybe ill call.


----------



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

The poster from two weeks ago was the old record of big blue, the new record came in on March 26th. The old poster is still up as of today and the new catfish record wasn't on display yet when I was there today, big blue was still there. The old record came in 07 or 06 I forget the year. Also caught on the Potomic. They may have him, but I don't know, I guess they might have to qaurantine it and make sure it survives the transfer to the tank. Sure would be nice to see both of them next to each other


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

So is the old record blue gunna stay in the tank? Ive seen him before, talk about massive.


----------



## wshep (Dec 2, 2002)

I have no idea, hopefully so. I was hoping the new record was there today when I went in, but it wasn't in the tank as of today so far.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*I saw one bigger by 20 lbs two weeks after that one*

I was at the warf and a guy was walking around with this huge crate and i looked inside a huge blue cat,He didnt want anything but to sell this cat to the asian guy at one of the seafood docks after the guy bought it i ask him to please weight it shit it was 86 lbs i told him it was a eassy Md record he didnt care.I should have bought it back now i regret it.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

whenever a fish is in a crate u kno its big lol.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a thought... how in the heck does someone transport such a beast of a fish to ensure it stays alive for the display? I mean that fish sure ain't fitting in any bait bucket... guess ya gotta another use for the ******* jacuzzi... http://www.yardup.com/node/47


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I have seen the old one many times. I was talking to the guy at the reel counter one day for about half an hour. He had said that they came in one morning and the Cat had one of the 33 in pike halfway down its throat. he said that they got the pike free and it lived for about an hour and then died..but this was all before they were open for the day. This new record cat will be in quaritine for probably a month. It was a while before they put the other one in the tank


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

Justin is right, the last one was quarantined for at least a month.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

i believe it. my commercial fishing buddies who i get bait from had a cat on monday caught in a net of course burp up a 12" snakehead!! theyre tough when they get big, i catch plenty on live bait... i think its a myth about them being "scavengers".


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 2, 2008)

How do they keep the big cats from eating the other fish?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> How do they keep the big cats from eating the other fish?


They'll eat each other!!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

That is a hell of catch. It seems the Potomac is really producing some big ones lately. Perhaps the Potomac has just as good as a population of the James but since it so much bigger, they are harder to find.

Catfish are the ultimate freshwater scavengers...they wouldn't hit cut bait if they weren't...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Big kitty at 57.2 lbs

Capt Mike


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I saw that big SOB at BP last night. They have it in a seperate right now; it's located be the big skark head..


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> That is a hell of catch. It seems the Potomac is really producing some big ones lately. Perhaps the Potomac has just as good as a population of the James but since it so much bigger, they are harder to find.
> 
> Catfish are the ultimate freshwater scavengers...they wouldn't hit cut bait if they weren't...


The potomac probably has a better population of big cats, just not the size of the james YET!! Blue cats have only been found in the Potomac in the last 15 years give out take.

If you dont believe that check out www.thecatfishnation.com/forum

Personally I don't believe they are scavangers, fresh bait is the only way to get into the big blues. Again check out that site if you want to learn more on the blues of the Potomac

-Steve


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

The James river is loaded w/ monster cats.... and BPS is still going to send MD first record cat to there Hampton, VA store . 

What's VA state record ?


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

95.11lbs caught be Archie Gold JUne of 06

Here are the pics and more information
http://www.santeecoopercats.net/records-va.html

If you want see about other record cats all over the US check this out

http://www.santeecoopercats.net/interactive-map-us.html

And as far as I know the previous record will be taken to the Hampton BPS


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks for the links ...I don't think will see a 100 lbs this yr ..I could be wrong


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

...saw the kitty myself on Sunday. Right under the shark head. She's purring in a 8' pool type "tank." Lots of people checking it out & trying to take pics of it with camera phones. 
I was amazed. They have a sign saying the length/girth/weight, but when ya see it swim up on the side of the "tank"....well, its just big!

campNfish


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Didn't realize they were relatively new to the Potomac. How old is a 57 pounder?


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Tinybaum said:


> Personally I don't believe they are scavangers, fresh bait is the only way to get into the big blues.


This is VERY true, live bait or FRESH cut bait is the way to catch biguns'. Leave your moms nightcrawlers at home for trophy cats.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> Didn't realize they were relatively new to the Potomac. How old is a 57 pounder?


Maybe 10-12 years old would be my guess.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

Saw it myself as well on Sunday (3/30). That's one big cat! My girlfriend was with me and she was amazed how big it was... pretty much as big as her (51" vs 60"; 34.5" vs 34")!

PS - Hello everyone... my first post!


----------

